# FB today.



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

SUCKED!!!!!!


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was out at the FB to day yes it was very very slow, but Sucked no A bad day duck hunting is better then a good day at home.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

mccune_70 said:


> SUCKED!!!!!!


care to elaborate? AM/PM, conditions, birds, the dump... what sucked so bad? I had to watch the kid but i was thinking the conditions would be good out there last night and today.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm kinda done with that place. I think I'm going to do some scouting on other areas this week.


----------



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

got setup at 6:15 am was there till 11 nothing close enough for a shot but the guys who were 70 yards away sure thought they were.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

mccune_70 said:


> got setup at 6:15 am was there till 11 nothing close enough for a shot but the guys who were 70 yards away sure thought they were.


yeah, i'm thinking 1 more week and we can shake a few of those guys out. the hunting has been pretty tough lately. the birds are too scared to fly and have just about everything they need in the rest areas.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mccune_70 said:


> got setup at 6:15 am was there till 11 nothing close enough for a shot but the guys who were 70 yards away sure thought they were.


Just out of curiosity, were you on the east dike aka "skybuster alley"? And was one of these guys a husky red-head with an old Mossberg and semi-annoying voice?


----------



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

i was off the south dike aka sky bustter alley


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy and I scratched 11 birds there today, it took most of the day to get them but when they showed up they showed up in force. :wink:


----------



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats good to hear. i went to the south end of utah lake today and it was way slow. Im having a dry spell.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will say this about FB......I saw more *BIG* flocks of teal today than I have seen in the last 3 years out there. They were coming in off the lake in droves.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They weren't coming off the GSL south end.... at least not south of the Goggin. Hiked all the way to the Goggin yesterday (3.5 miles one way) and it is a real bitch of a hike in sloppy wet sand. Saw maybe three groups of birds all day, shot one hen Spoonie and took a long poke at a coyote. There was just nothing but thousands of gulls flying out there yesterday. Picked up a hen mallard and a GW teal deke, both water keel to add to the spread. Looked like they'd washed down from one of the clubs or something. Good times and now I guess at least I can say I've seen the Goggin, but I won't ever hike that far again. Talked to a guy who drove to Ogden, Farmington and the GSL to see what was flying where and he said he hadn't seen much moving all day. What the heck is going on? Locals gone and the rest are just figuring out they're better staying put in the rest areas or what?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> What the heck is going on? Locals gone and the rest are just figuring out they're better staying put in the rest areas or what?


The locals are still here, I think they are the majority of the birds in the rest areas right now. Some of my best shoots this year have been mid-day when the crowds are gone. I think the reports have been negative because most guys are missing the mid day flights. (at least at FB)
Riverrat, dang man you did have a long trek yesterday if you walked to the Goggin. Sorry the birds didn't cooperate for you yesterday. I'm sure things will pick up out there for you when we get a cold snap in the weather.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The locals are still here, I think they are the majority of the birds in the rest areas right now. Some of my best shoots this year have been mid-day when the crowds are gone. I think the reports have been negative because most guys are missing the mid day flights. (at least at FB)
> Riverrat, dang man you did have a long trek yesterday if you walked to the Goggin. Sorry the birds didn't cooperate for you yesterday. I'm sure things will pick up out there for you when we get a cold snap in the weather.


I totally agree on the midday flight... used to be about the only reason to hang tough at FB all day. The birds will definitely move I think in the middle of the day out there, you just have to be in the right place to intercept em. Good for you that you've been able to capitalize on that.

Yeah, on the Goggin, thought I'd be cute and cut back across the bay (looked like a shortcut) to get to my dekes and gear. Yeah, got stuck to my thighs in black sucking sand about 20 yards off the shore and almost had a panic moment when I started sinking even more.... that was enough to convince me to just walk the long way back around to my stuff.... I was flat out exhausted when I got back to the truck.


----------



## 2bands (Oct 14, 2009)

I don’t know what it is I have been to FB 4 times so far 1 morning and 3 midday till dark hunts and have only shoot 5 shells maybe I’m just in wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the weather has a big part to it to.Need some cold weather and some windy days.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> the weather has a big part to it to.Need some cold weather and some windy days.


Cold and wind could be here as early as tomorrow.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Do we need it here, or do we need it north of us? I figured the cold and wind we were getting here was just pushing our locals to bail on the area.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I hit the west side of the dike yesterday afternoon and didn't fire a shot or see any thing flying tell 6:00 when 5 mallards at 800 ft passed over me headed somewhere up north.I agree on the mid day flight and knew I had missed it but needed to get out of the house.Man I feel better today, tomorrow will be the day to be in the swamp if you can be there. Good luck if any of you get out.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Do we need it here, or do we need it north of us? I figured the cold and wind we were getting here was just pushing our locals to bail on the area.


we need to cold but not to cold it freeze thing up.The wind we need. We need it to get cold as hell up north of us and freeze and dump a **** load of snow to cover the feed up there to push the birds down here.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Do we need it here, or do we need it north of us? I figured the cold and wind we were getting here was just pushing our locals to bail on the area.


Last year it froze up to fast around here and I am hoping we don't have a repeat.We do need some storms up north to push the migration along.and some cold weather here to freeze up the pot holes,but if we don't get snow the birds will stick around.there is plenty of open water for them to sit on right now,and still plenty of standing corn that needs to be cut, so I say bring on the cold weather.freeze up the standing water,and the ducks will have to find new area's to let there feet down.It's still early.but this storm should bring some new ducks in.


----------

